# Boss Smart Lock Cylinders



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

I looked at a new Boss V plows at the County Fair tonight. One had Smart lock cylinders and the other did not.
How do they work? They look the same as the regular cylinders, Only one hose.
Could I put them on my older chain lift plow and have them lock for backdragging.
Thank you Hyperpack


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

For whatever reason, it seems as if the smartlocks run slower than the single acting regular cylinders. Unless you're doing a lot of back dragging, I'd stick to the regular. I find the regular cylinders don't fold until you get about 4" to 5" of heavier snow on a long back drag. Even then, you only fold the minimum width to of the plow. 

Also, the smart lock cylinders sometimes don't collaspe all the way until you've run them a little bit. Don't know why, they just don't. Maybe there is an adjustment on the cylinder that would correct this.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I got the smart lock cylinders for my Boss V plow, I was told if you back drag the smart lock helps keep the blade straight.

Also, if I bought the cylinders after I bought the plow price would have been over $500.00


Rick


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My dealer swaps the cylinders if you bought the plow from them.,it would be $260 if i swapped them now. I dont have them,and im glad i saved the $$.My buddie bought his plow and got them,like was mentioned my plow is faster,noticeably so.Also i backdrag all the time with mine,no problems whatso ever,I just go slow,which is the best way to backdrag anyway,with the U edge,going slow it scrapes right down to blacktop if i am dragging 4-5" of less.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

hmmm........different responses than I was expecting.

The few Boss's I have used were useless for backdragging without the Smartlock cylinders.I have also heard the same from a few large companies that run a fleet of Boss plows.

I guess they must have some kind of restrictor in them,which would make them slower,but less likely to fold back when backdragging.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Chris,its like anything else,you cannot backdrag 12" of snow in one pass with them,but i do 6" regularly,with no trouble. Non of my guys even compained about it either. The only thing they tell me is that the Boss is so fast,and the controller is awesome.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I would add that it depends on where you're back dragging. Our commercial trucks with 9'2" blades only have to back drag a few places to set up the plowing (dumpters, along buildings and corners, etc.) The back dragging in lots is not as percise and you'll clean up with forward plowing. On one of our residential trucks with an 8'2" we have the smart lock cylinders. Back dragging on residentials can be a little more involved and if you can make one or two passes and then go you're saving time. On residentials I think you're more concerned with spill (margins are tighter) than on commercial lots.


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

Two big thumbs up for Boss Smart lock cylinders!!!  I have one blade (9'2") that has them and my newer one does not. But i will install smart locks on it. It definetly works better than the regular cylinders. I noticed the difference when backdragging driveways. BOSS FAN FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## jence (Jul 23, 2003)

I back drag, and do not have the smart lock cylinders and don't have a problem with them folding back.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

*Smartlox / Bandaids*

Why are smartlox EACH $275.00 plus tax ? Could it be a band aid?Or another scam?


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Santo*



> Could it be a band aid?Or another scam?


Say what ????????????

The Smartlock cylinders are made to lock a V-plow securely in place while backdragging. Without them backdragging the wings **can** fold back.

The smartlock cylinders have like a check valve in them to hold the pressure from leaking back, according to my Boss dealer. 

If you don't do a lot of backdragging it's probably not a big deal.

As for the cost


> Why are smartlox EACH $275.00 plus tax ?


Gee let me think  could it be because they are OPTIONS ???? Dealers can charge you listprice or their cost if they want too, it's how much you are willing to pay payup


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

IF i were to drop $4300.00 for an 8'2" V boss , I would expect the plow to be complete.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Got to kind of agree with that. They should just make them standard equipment or go with double acting cylinders. IMO Doble Acting cylinders are the only way to really operate a V.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

CT,you say double acting cyl is the only was to operate a V.Is this from your experiences using both or just what you think would be better? I have both,use them both,and you can have the double acting cylinders,I dont like them on my Western V,Id gladly take the boss setup over it any day.The double acting cyl are to slow,and require to much amperage.It simply takes way to long to cyl the western.There are times when they are an advantage,but overallId gladly take the Boss setup,and i dont need smart locks either,im glad Boss let me save the 250 dollars,so i couls spend it on something i feel would be a better investment.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I just don't see that much difference in the speed from a Boss to a Fisher. I have not used the Boss to plow but have operated one along with a Curtis V. Both are great plows. One of the reasons they are fast is because they dump the cylinder using a trip spring to slam the wing back this means the pump is only ewxtending wings. With a double acting cylinder one has smooth even speed and control across the whole range of travel. I have only plowed with the Fisher V so if I am missing something please let me know. Just don't see how a few sesonds make that much difference. Of course I don't own a 12 sec. 3/4 ton truck either.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I prefer the double acting cylinders a well.If the pump and controls are setup and sized properly then speed shouldn't be a problem.But this isn't always the way they make them.

The Boss is extremely fast,I guess as it only has one cyl to fill\stroke.I find they suck for the kind of backdragging I do without the smartlock cylinders.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ct,there is no comparison with reguards to speed. The western V i put on my GMC is about 1/2 as fast as the pro plow i took off it,and it draws almost double the amperage doing it.I can cycle the boss 3 times,before the western makes it from one side to the other. The boss lifts twice as fast,and the lifting ram is stronger on the boss as well.Your right about it using the return spring to bring it back.I like this,it keeps from having to run the pump a lot. While we are talking about smooth even returns, I notice if you have the western in the straight blade mode,the blade 1/2s will walk after a few passes,so it doesnt stay even at all,then you have to change modes,bring the wings back so they are ev en ,then switch modes again to riun it in straight blade mode. I usually run the blade in independent mode becasue of this,and even then its PITA to keep the blades even.With the boss if ne walks back,a quick stab of the controller(1/2second)and everything is straight again.The boss wings do fold back easliy compared to the western,I havent increased the blowoff point on mine,becasue if they blow back,usually im pushing real hard,andi d rather they blow back,then have problems with it. If you operated both plows back to back,you'd see the difference,combine the slow speed with the lousey controller,and im ready for the boss.There are 3 drivers that run my trucks besides me,and all of us fight for my Dodge,mostly because of the Boss V,..well the heated mirrors,RF 600 watt system,and excellent defrost system,Cummins engine,etc.....


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am not sure of the similiarities between the Western and Fisher pumps but I know that the Fisher V is not that slow. We operated them side by side with a Boss at Southford Garage and the Fisher was just a bit slower and I mean a second or two at the most. The Curtis was about the same as the Fisher. Obviously Boss has a great pump, I will not deny. Combine all the Features though and I will give up a second of speed for a trip edge, double acting cylinder plow. I will admit these were not scientific tests and there was no formal timing. We were also not plowing just experimenting in the lot. The Boss was brand new, Curtis and Fisher one season.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Santo*



> IF i were to drop $4300.00 for an 8'2" V boss , I would expect the plow to be complete.


  Complete ???? It is *Complete The Smartlock cylinders are a OPTION *  It's like buying a new truck the truck is complete but you can add OPTIONS 

The last service truck I bought for my waterwell biz was $45,000 plus over $20,000 on options to make the truck the way I needed it.

You know OPTIONS :waving: Some want this option & some don't, you get a choice.


----------

